# Loose stool, Fatigue. Dizzy. Gas. No urge. IBS?



## Underhill (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello guys,

I've been having loose stool for about a year, with slight localised sore/pain on lower left. Sometimes under the ribcage. My GP said it's "probably" IBS. Is this normal for IBS sufferer?

I've been ignoring it for a year, until now I'm total tired, fatigue and dizzy. Now I'm thinking that it may be more than IBS, it's prolly something more serious like colon cancer. I do not have the urge, but when I do it's all loose or watery. My dad had stomach cancer at 52.

I haven't do colonscopy yet, scared of the sedative 'coz i may have OSA.

I have an appointment my a specialist doc tomorrow, I'm dead nervous now for the worst possibility. My most worry symptom is persistent fatigue, day after day.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Fatigue can be from soooo many things. Make sure you are eating and drinking enough water. But it is best to go to the Dr. like you are and let him/her investigate why you might be feeling so fatigued. Also while you are there, discuss your concerns about the OSA and the sedatives used during a colonoscopy.

Let us know how you make out with the Dr.


----------



## Underhill (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you BQ for your response. My doctor schedule me for colonscopy and endoscopy this saturday. Sedation will be monitored under anesthesiologist. This might cost me USD1000 at least. I'm more afraid on what they're going to find out.

The horror of waiting begins.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well there is no reason really to think



> it's prolly something more serious like colon cancer.


So move your thoughts to more positive things and keep yourself busy. This doesn't have to be horrifying....  I will be thinking of you.


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

try not to think negative. everyone on this board have been through colonoscopy. i'm 43 y/o and been through 6 already... its not bad. when the anesthetic kicks in, it actually feel euphoric, and no gut pain for those few minutes...


----------



## Underhill (Apr 14, 2014)

BQ said:


> Well there is no reason really to think
> 
> So move your thoughts to more positive things and keep yourself busy. This doesn't have to be horrifying....
> 
> ...


Hugged my wife, and she cried. The following day after the colonscopy is our first anniversary. I can't help but imagine what if it turns out a bad news. Sigh. 4 days, it feels like 4 years now.

The constant fatigue for about a year, is pretty alarming. Not much so about my painless diarrea.



wumonty said:


> try not to think negative. everyone on this board have been through colonoscopy. i'm 43 y/o and been through 6 already... its not bad. when the anesthetic kicks in, it actually feel euphoric, and no gut pain for those few minutes...


I'm 31 y/o. I wonder, if you don't mind telling, why you need to go through so many? Now my concern is more towards what they're going to find out









Funny that I even afraid of the IV needed


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

So make sure you celebrate that anniversary no matter what! If you can't do it the day of your anniversary make it for soon afterwards.  And try to think Way more positive! You said



> what if it turns out a bad news.


I say.. what if it turns out to be good news?  Now make some anniversary plans!


----------



## Underhill (Apr 14, 2014)

Done with colonscopy and endoscopy. You were right, I did not feel a thing. The most painful part was the IV and pre-preparation. Even that isn't that bad. No cancer found, no polyp. Colon a little inflamed, biopsy taken. Other than that, I have hiatus hernia which thankfully requires no surgery.

It's not cancer, such a hugeeeeeeee relief. Having a cancer scare certainly will make me a better person, humble, and more sensitive towards others. Total cost is about $1500. Fully paid by my insurance wooo.

Now need to find out the root cause of my fatigue/dizzy spell.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Aaaaand..... celebrate that anniversary!


----------



## Underhill (Apr 14, 2014)

BQ said:


> Aaaaand..... celebrate that anniversary!


Thank you BQ, for the support!


----------

